# Where in the Algarve this Christmas?



## Clunegapyears (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi

We be pootling along the Algarve in December this year.  Where will you be over Christmas and New Year?  Thinking about booking a site or two, so we have some festive company.

Katherine & James


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> Hi
> 
> We be pootling along the Algarve in December this year.  Where will you be over Christmas and New Year?  Thinking about booking a site or two, so we have some festive company.
> 
> Katherine & James


  You may want to look at this site,motorhomefriends  it is a small private concern, loved by many, it is near Albuferia and Paderne,[ wild camping at Paderne at the Fuentes,] we called in on them after leaving Paderne a couple of Xmas' s ago ,it was Christmas day and we were made very welcome for the couple of hours we stayed there, 40 folk were going to have a Xmas meal in the house on the site, lots of activities  are arranged during your stay there , not for us as we prefer our own company and usually have a Chinese meal for our Xmas lunch when on the Algarve, lots of info about  Motorhome friends on Google too.enjoy your trip whatever you decide.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 30, 2016)

This is the Wild Camping at Paderne, great walks along the Albufeira River to the old Castle, nice unspoilt Portuguese town a short walk away, Market weekly lots of bars and cafes, big Chinese Todo shop for all the stuff you never knew you needed hee hee , good water on the parking at the Fuente , toilet dump ,do all your washing here in the lovely soft water , there is a big Co Op fruit and veg outlet here for great produce and very cheap,and it is all close to Pedros camping if you want to drop in.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 30, 2016)

How about FUSETA on the Algarve?nice little Campsite here ,popular with all nationalities and on the beach almost, at a very pleasant un spoilt Portuguese town with all you need, , we prefer to wild camp here at the rear of the campsite and make merry with the wild campers, lots to do here, great bars and cafes, boat trips, fresh fish on sale from the boats, and lots of open air cafes with  barbied fish specials.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> This is the Wild Camping at Paderne, great walks along the Albufeira River to the old Castle, nice unspoilt Portuguese town a short walk away, Market weekly lots of bars and cafes, big Chinese Todo shop for all the stuff you never knew you needed hee hee , good water on the parking at the Fuente , toilet dump ,do all your washing here in the lovely soft water , there is a big Co Op fruit and veg outlet here for great produce and very cheap,and it is all close to Pedros camping if you want to drop in.
> 
> View attachment 45994View attachment 45995View attachment 45996View attachment 45997View attachment 45998View attachment 45999View attachment 46000View attachment 46001View attachment 46002View attachment 46003View attachment 46004



Here, I presume ...

Google Maps

This is in the Iberia POIs as AF Paderne Fonte


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 30, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> How about FUSETA on the Algarve? ...we prefer to wild camp here at the rear of the campsite ...
> 
> View attachment 46006View attachment 46007View attachment 46008View attachment 46009View attachment 46010View attachment 46011View attachment 46012View attachment 46013View attachment 46014View attachment 46015View attachment 46016



Looking at Streetview it appears there are restrictions:

Google Maps


----------



## Byronic (Aug 30, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> How about FUSETA on the Algarve?nice little Campsite here ,popular with all nationalities and on the beach almost, at a very pleasant un spoilt Portuguese town with all you need, , we prefer to wild camp here at the rear of the campsite and make merry with the wild campers, lots to do here, great bars and cafes, boat trips, fresh fish on sale from the boats, and lots of open air cafes with  barbied fish specials.
> 
> Pics 1 & "2 the small bus conversion looks like a Kassbohrer? About as close to a work of art as you can get in a commercial vehicle, what a beauty.


----------



## vwalan (Aug 30, 2016)

Byronic said:


> vindiboy said:
> 
> 
> > How about FUSETA on the Algarve?nice little Campsite here ,popular with all nationalities and on the beach almost, at a very pleasant un spoilt Portuguese town with all you need, , we prefer to wild camp here at the rear of the campsite and make merry with the wild campers, lots to do here, great bars and cafes, boat trips, fresh fish on sale from the boats, and lots of open air cafes with  barbied fish specials.
> ...


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 30, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> Looking at Streetview it appears there are restrictions:
> 
> Google Maps


well yes those signs have been there for years  but so have the Wilders, no problem.


----------



## vindiboy (Aug 30, 2016)

Byronic said:


> vindiboy said:
> 
> 
> > How about FUSETA on the Algarve?nice little Campsite here ,popular with all nationalities and on the beach almost, at a very pleasant un spoilt Portuguese town with all you need, , we prefer to wild camp here at the rear of the campsite and make merry with the wild campers, lots to do here, great bars and cafes, boat trips, fresh fish on sale from the boats, and lots of open air cafes with  barbied fish specials.
> ...


----------



## Byronic (Aug 30, 2016)

vwalan said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > hi , i was going to say its a setra .
> ...


----------



## vwalan (Aug 30, 2016)

Byronic said:


> vwalan said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, remembered that one as a Picasso but not seen since . And I'm almost sure I've seen the Vindiboy one, but it may only tour Portugal so that would have been at least 5 years ago, reminds me of a giant VW Samba. Pity it's got a one of those pig ugly satdomes on the roof, a lot of character. I think Daimler Benz owns all these makes nowadays.
> ...


----------



## Byronic (Aug 30, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > Another picture of the Van, it is difficult to tell the front from the back hee hee it is German owned and a frequent sight on the loop.
> ...


----------



## Andy101 (Sep 12, 2016)

*Villa Real do Santo Antonio*

Hi there, I new to this group and this is my first post. I normally like to lurk in the background and get familiar with a forum before posting; however when I saw this I couldn't resist. I have a holiday home in Ayamonte which is the last town in Spain on the Portuguese border of the Algarve. I know the Algarve really well and I would recommend the most eastern part of there for wild camping near xmas. 

Villa Real do Santo Antonio is a beautiful harder town at the very end of the A22 with Monti Gordo and Manta Rota (suburb blue flag beaches) nearby. There are plenty of wild campers in and around Villa Real,  with an official council site on the edge of town. They have a fantastic artificial xmas tree and ice rink in the centre of town at xmas and the place has a festival atmosphere. You can get the ferry across to Spain during the day and avoid the Bridge (Puente International), very romantic...

If you get to Manto Rota try to find the Mars Bar (a little Restaurant) that serves the best ribs on the Algarve.

Regards Andy


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 14, 2016)

*On the list*



Andy101 said:


> Hi there, I new to this group and this is my first post. I normally like to lurk in the background and get familiar with a forum before posting; however when I saw this I couldn't resist. I have a holiday home in Ayamonte which is the last town in Spain on the Portuguese border of the Algarve. I know the Algarve really well and I would recommend the most eastern part of there for wild camping near xmas.
> 
> Villa Real do Santo Antonio is a beautiful harder town at the very end of the A22 with Monti Gordo and Manta Rota (suburb blue flag beaches) nearby. There are plenty of wild campers in and around Villa Real,  with an official council site on the edge of town. They have a fantastic artificial xmas tree and ice rink in the centre of town at xmas and the place has a festival atmosphere. You can get the ferry across to Spain during the day and avoid the Bridge (Puente International), very romantic...
> 
> ...



Thank you for this ... Always useful to have a friend on the ground!
If we don't make it there for Christmas or New Year, we will certainly visit soon after.  We will then start to move east into Spain.  Do you mind sharing some tips for just over the border into Spain?  If is is not too cold, we plan to explore some of the hinterland / hills and do some walking.


----------



## Trish1997 (Sep 14, 2016)

Andy101 said:


> Hi there, I new to this group and this is my first post. I normally like to lurk in the background and get familiar with a forum before posting; however when I saw this I couldn't resist. I have a holiday home in Ayamonte which is the last town in Spain on the Portuguese border of the Algarve. I know the Algarve really well and I would recommend the most eastern part of there for wild camping near xmas. ,
> 
> Villa Real do Santo Antonio is a beautiful harder town at the very end of the A22 with Monti Gordo and Manta Rota (suburb blue flag beaches) nearby. There are plenty of wild campers in and around Villa Real,  with an official council site on the edge of town. They have a fantastic artificial xmas tree and ice rink in the centre of town at xmas and the place has a festival atmosphere. You can get the ferry across to Spain during the day and avoid the Bridge (Puente International), very romantic...
> 
> ...



I wish I'd  read this  before I went there, I love ribs!
Great  town too,  thanks for posting  this info, might do it this year.


----------



## Bart (Sep 26, 2016)

vindiboy said:


> Byronic said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 46021  Another picture of the Van, it is difficult to tell the front from the back hee hee it is German owned and a frequent sight on the loop.
> ...


----------

